# ممكن طلب من مهندسى ميكانيكا المحترمون (عن الكورسات المهمة)



## esma3ilawey (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
لو سمحتم يا جماعه انا دلوقتى فى تالته ميكانيكا قوى وعاز اعرف يه الكورسات المفروض اخدها كمهندس ميكانيكا ولو سمحتم ممكن اماكنها​ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 يوليو 2009)

اوتوكاد
انفنتور
ويندوز و وورد و باور بوينت
كورس مضخات و كمبرسور و bearing 
لو محتاج حاجة تانى قلى


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> اوتوكاد
> انفنتور
> ويندوز و وورد و باور بوينت
> كورس مضخات و كمبرسور و bearing
> لو محتاج حاجة تانى قلى


اكيد دى بدايه جيده جدا للدورات الى تسند مهندس الميكانيكا فى البدايه وربنا يعينك وتاخد solid works ودوره plc يارب يوفقك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

esma3ilawey قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> لو سمحتم يا جماعه انا دلوقتى فى تالته ميكانيكا قوى وعاز اعرف يه الكورسات المفروض اخدها كمهندس ميكانيكا ولو سمحتم ممكن اماكنها​
> ولكم جزيل الشكر​


 
 الأخ اسماعيلاوي
تحية طيبة
انت الآن في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية /تخصص قوى
ان المواد الرئيسية التي تحتاج التركيز عليهاهي

علم الموائع Fluid Mechanics
علم الحراريات Thermodynamics 
محركات الإحتراق الداخلي Internal Combustion Engines
محطات القوى الحرارية Thermal Power Plant
تبريد وتكييف Air Conditioning
المكائن التربينية Turbomachinery
ديناميكا الغازات Gas Dynamics
إنتقال الحرارة Heat Transfer
مواد اخرى لها علاقة بما ذكر اعلاه كالطاقة الشمسية او الطاقة البديلة وغيره ،
هذه مواد اساسية مهمة لمهندس ميكانيكا قوى 
هناك مواد مهمة وهي كورس عن اللدونة، كورس عن تصميم الالات، التحليل العددي،التحكم الالي ...
وهناك مواد مهمة كأدوت مساعدة لحل مسائل للكورسات ذات العلاقة بالطاقة وهي 
ما ذكره المهندسين اسامة القاسي والمهندس ايمن حسن ، جزاهما الله خيرا وبارك فيهما.

وحبذا لو ذكرت المواد الموجودة بقسمك للتعرف عليها ومن ثم ابداء الرأي معا عن ما تحتاجه.
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> اوتوكاد
> انفنتور
> ويندوز و وورد و باور بوينت
> كورس مضخات و كمبرسور و bearing
> لو محتاج حاجة تانى قلى


 
جهود موفقة وملموسة 
مهندس ايمن
تستحق عليها كل الشكر والإمتنان 
تحياتي وتقديري
بارك الله فيك​ 



اسامة القاسى قال:


> اكيد دى بدايه جيده جدا للدورات الى تسند مهندس الميكانيكا فى البدايه وربنا يعينك وتاخد solid works ودوره plc يارب يوفقك


 
جهود موفقة وملموسة 
مهندس اسامة 
تستحق عليها كل الشكر والإمتنان 
تحياتي وتقديري
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمد العايدى (24 يوليو 2009)

فى دورة هيدروليك و نيوماتك 
ده بالضافة الى ماقاله المهندسين المحترمين


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (24 يوليو 2009)

طب الافضل اخدها فى الدراسه ول لما اخلص الدراسه علشان ان حاسس لوختها فى الدراسه عبال لما اجى اشتغل هكون ناسيها وهل دورة ndtمهم لمهندس ميكانيكا باور وهو هيعما بيها اه


----------



## engahmedezz (24 يوليو 2009)

من رأيي يا اخي hasn5 انك تأخد الدورات لما تخلص كلية على خير دة افضل حاجة 
اما عن دورة NDT دي دورة خاصة بمهندسين التفتيش الهندسي يعني قسم اللحام والتفتيش على اللحام وعمل اختبارات علية مثل ultrasonic test
والماجنتك تست magnetic test
radiography test
دي دورات مفيدة ومطلوبة فى السوق ومرتبات المهندسين العاملين بها كبيرة 
بس هي بعيدة عن تخصصك (ميكانيكا قوي) دة لو انت حابب تخصصك وعاوز تشتغل بية
وربنا ييسر لك ويوفقك
وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## esma3ilawey (24 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر ليكم يابشمهندسين طب لو سمحتم ممكن ترشحولى مراكز تدريب اخد الكورسات فيها


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (24 يوليو 2009)

شكراا اخى engahmedezz على الرد ومشكلتى انى حابب تخصصى وبعد اذنكم عايزين اماكن الدورات دى


----------



## jilany (24 يوليو 2009)

انا كمان برشحلك انك تاخد كورسات فى pipe line and pipe design اصلها داخلة فى كل المجالات وبتفتح سكك كتير اوى لو عاوز قولى انا اعرف مكان جامد اوى وانا حاليا باخد الكورس ده


----------



## m_motlak (20 نوفمبر 2009)

فين مكان الكورس بتاع *pipe line and pipe design يا بشمهندس جيلانى
والمكان عامل اية واسعارة كام

*


----------



## البيضاني اليمني (23 أغسطس 2012)

انا ما حصلت لي اي جواب ولارد فواللة ان قدني زاهق وضبحان فحد فيكم فاعل خير ويدلني على كتلوجات المحركات الاتماتيك للسيارات والحساسات تبعها وشكرا دبل


----------

